# no 4g - what gives?



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

I just got 2 refurbs and neither of them will connect to 4g on my sim (verizon). 3g works fine.

they both updated to vrbmf1 and keep oscillating between 2,4,8 asu while my gnex right next to it is at 43asu.

tried all combinations of settings in mobile networks (mode, apn, roaming, blah). the same sim in the nexus is no problem. tried a different sim, same thing. any idea what incredibly simple thing i am missing here?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Asking the obvious, but does your area actually get LTE?


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha yeah both sims work great with both nexuses 4g 20+ mbps


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

this is just too weird.. flashed multiple basebands with zero luck on both s3s.

my sims have slight use scratches but they register just fine on the nexuses. is there anything on the sims that would prevent 4g but let 3g work without issues?

i tried the advanced signal detector and all the lte signal fields are n/a

cdma signal is -68 dbm but the asu isnt -68+140, it just sits at 1,2,4 or 8.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

signal detector shows numbers in the lte section when there is no sim.... looks like 2 busted sims that somehow work with the nexus.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

its the sim. i put in a friends sim and it worked fine. so dumb that both my sims did this.


----------

